# King Philip's War and early Indian evangelization



## Pergamum (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello;

I'd like to research King Philip's War deeper- what some contend was America's deadliest war per capita (most Indians were killed and almost half of European settlers, some claim).

Also, I'd like to here how this war impacted efforts to evangelize the native American population. Also how it impacted John Elliot's praying towns.

Primary sources preferred. 

I am also looking for balance. Earlier accounts glorify the pilgrims and demonize the Indians, recent books do the opposite.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 5, 2009)

I just have a side question to you pergamum, you often ask for resources and books on different subjects often mission related obviously because it is your calling and interest and I fin it fasinating.

But what I would like to know is how do you find the time to read all the material you get recommended.
If you have some model for finding more time for studying, I would really like to hear about it.

I have to many books and to little time.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 5, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Hello;
> 
> I'd like to research King Philip's War deeper- what some contend was America's deadliest war per capita (most Indians were killed and almost half of European settlers, some claim).
> 
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 5, 2009)

First, I think I'm a little imbalanced or something (working on that...). If I were a bit saner I would do less I think. I am a work-aholic, if that "disease" exists and Ihave trouble relaxing.

Plus, we have no tv programs here. We watch dvd's or read for pleasure (though Seinfeld and the Simpsons are still funny after the 4th time of watching them....don't tell my supporting churches I like Homer Simpson).

Also, my wife is very hard-working and manages the domestic affairs very well. 


*Also, I carry a book EVERYWHERE!!!! *

If sitting and waiting for a church service, I read. If in an airplane I read. Even when I do my trekking, I make sure I have a book in my rucksack and a flashlight so I can read at night after talks around the campfire cease.

I just finished 2 books in the last 2 days because we are on the coast right now and we travelled a bit and my wife drove (2 hours, while kids slept in car, plus I read while eating lunch).


I also devote about 50-100 USD per month of our "wage" to buying books from Amazon. I also purchase many books on tape and even listen while I trek, do other things. Thus, we prioritize and budget for reading even when money gets tight.

I am a voracious reader and intentional buy and shedule stuff to read. Also, I try to read a wide variety of topics; many of them secular.


Plus....I save time on the PB by not checking my spelling! Ha...


Finally, I don't always get to read a lot. Since I don't do a 9-5 job, but a lot of it is determined by crisis, etc, I have gone WEEKS with hardly reading at all. But, when I get down-time,reading is one of my greatest pleasures. The last 2 days have been light for me. The next month now will be VERY busy (except for some airplane rides).


Final final note: I am learning how to use the PB as a research tool instead of merely for arguing. I list subjects and questions and then ask PBers to find the links. It sounds goofy, but if I am reading a challenging book I will circle passages and make my PB posts reflect that in order to see what PBers think...trying all things against the crucible of the PB, where very few views are just taken at face-value but are usually challenged, critiqued, etc.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!

I must do that, it all sound good, and much of it is just about planning and prioretising  I am not good at that but I will learn.
I must learn


----------

